# We'd like a beautiful holiday in the Lake District



## Quilter (Feb 6, 2013)

We have 1 day left on a vacation in St. Thomas. Today it's cloudy and rainy. A good day to work on the bookkeeping of room charges and pack. The trip has had it's highlights and it's challenges. It's 27 back home and I'm homesick. 

But what am I doing? I'm dreaming of another trip. I'm a fan of all things English or at least it seems that way. Is it in my genes? Could be. I dream of a walking holiday through quaint villages and countryside. I long for Rosamund Pilcher to come out with a new novel. I love to hear the British accent. PBS's Masterpiece Theater is a favorite on t.v. Pub names make me smile. 

We're looking at the end of summer. Possibly September after school is back in session. We have timeshares to trade through Interval International so before looking into other properties I'd like to check these out. So far I'm finding very little in the way of reviews for most of them. The list of II properties in the Lake District section are: Burnside Park, Keswick Bridge, The Lakeland Village, The Lakelands, Langdale Estate, Pinedale Resort, The Seasons at Witbarrow Village and Thurnman Hall. 

I'm writing to ask if anyone familiar (good or bad) with the above properties can give me a tidbit of information I'd appreciate it. I've done some searching through old threads and have general map information. 

Any other vacation help you want to throw my way for the Lake District would be greatly appreciated. You know how travel goes--sometimes grand, sometimes there's unexpected glitches. Since I'm in the planning stage it's all good. 

Thanks,
Quilter


----------



## eal (Feb 6, 2013)

Gotta LOVE the Lake District!  We have stayed at Whitbarrow Village and Keswick Bridge (pronounced "Kessik"). I liked Keswick a little better, being more central to town amenities. Whitbarrow had a nice pub within walking distance tho.


----------



## windmillhill (Feb 8, 2013)

We own at Langdale and can't recommend it enough.  It's situated very centrally in one of the most beautiful areas, a few miles from Ambleside.

We've stayed at Beckside and didn't think it was anywhere near as good as Langdale.

We went for a presentation at Thurnham Hall many years ago, but you should be aware that it's not actually in the Lake District.  It's a few miles south of Lancaster, and about 25 miles south of Kendal which is really the entrance to the Lake District.

Sorry, can't comment on any of the others you mention.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for your responses.   I do appreciate the time it took to write them.

I have another thread just like this one going on flyertalk:  http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/u-k-...iday-englands-lake-district.html#post20196068  When I'm researching an area I use both forums.   

My thinking is leaning towards putting in a request for a 1 or 2 bedroom at Keswick and Langdale.   I've been reading a suggested itinerary from Karen Brown's website:   http://www.karenbrown.com/Trip_Planning_Itinerary/England,_Wales_and_Scotland/Lake_District/5.php


That brings me to wondering how many days do we really want, should we combine this with a visit to the Dales, can we fly into an airport, pick up a train to the area and rent a car locally and finally, where do I get groceries?


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2013)

Your choices sound like the best ones, hope one of those 2 works out! I concur that Langdale is truly one of the prettiest areas.

We flew into Manchester and rented a car at the airport, it was an easy drive. (Had to waste time disputing and documenting thru our credit card company an extra charge by rental car co, for damage we reported before we got in it and drove it off the lot - that's another story though. ) 

There was a good-sized grocery store in Windermere that I recall, and smaller ones elsewhere. 

Be sure to drive the various mountain passes - detailed tourist maps are available there and can give you some great info. The Karen Brown itinerary assumes you have less time than a TS week.

I originally fell in love w/the area driving one year from Scotland to Wales, I routed us a little detour thru Lake District since it was hardly out of our way.  Previously I hadn't been too interested, for some reason I assumed it would be similar to Scotland, but less so, Scotland lite perhaps, and figured that drive-thru would suffice for seeing the Lake District - but we drove over Kirkstone Pass, and at the top of the hill, I knew I had to go back. 

One surprise: we loved the Pencil Museum in Keswick. Do a boat cruise or 2, and Rick Steves has some good recommendations ... we never even made it to the Wordsworth sites. How many days? IMO a week minimum, but 2 isn't too many - depends on how much walking time you'd like.


----------

